# How should I feel now my thyroid is balanced?



## sarah_r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I am 3 weeks into being euthyroid after 10 months of serious hyperthyroidism. I am wondering what I can expect to feel/experience now? My energy is slowly returning, but today I had a big day going to work (new for me) and by the end of the day i felt awful on the train home, I felt fatigued and my muscles were all sore (main symptom), after an hour of managing to bear this I started to become really anxious.

How quickly have you recovered in a similar situation? Just so you know, my thyroid condition was caused by excess iodine in the soy milk I was drinking & is not auto immune- that means my thyroid should remain stable now that the iodine excess has left my body.

thanks, sarah


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sarah_r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 3 weeks into being euthyroid after 10 months of serious hyperthyroidism. I am wondering what I can expect to feel/experience now? My energy is slowly returning, but today I had a big day going to work (new for me) and by the end of the day i felt awful on the train home, I felt fatigued and my muscles were all sore (main symptom), after an hour of managing to bear this I started to become really anxious.
> 
> ...


If you are euthryoid, you should be feeling like your former self which I hope is terrific?

How much iodine was in that soy milk and how much were you drinking? Inquiring minds always like to know.

Assuming you have had all the antibodies' tests and you have absolutely none; you should be fine.

We never did really get any results and ranges from you. I just went back through all your posts to confirm that.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Glad you feel better!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

sarah_r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am 3 weeks into being euthyroid after 10 months of serious hyperthyroidism. I am wondering what I can expect to feel/experience now? My energy is slowly returning, but today I had a big day going to work (new for me) and by the end of the day i felt awful on the train home, I felt fatigued and my muscles were all sore (main symptom), after an hour of managing to bear this I started to become really anxious.
> 
> ...


I realize, that sometimes people with thyroid conditions lose perspective on what "normal" is. Normal people feel tired at the end of a busy day. They go home, relax a little, get to bed and start up again the next day.

I just spent a week skiing with children and teenagers. I'm exhausted of cooking, clothing, washing, driving, and physically keeping up with the activity of the young people. It doesn't make me anxious---a normal person would be tired after all of that, and so am I. After I slow down for a day or two, I'll be at full speed again.

Properly treated people with thyroid conditions feel tired like normal people--they get some rest, and feel better the next day.

That's how it feels to be euthyroid.


----------

